# Eure Spiele-Kauf Desasters der letzten Zeit - hier meine!



## Hoegaardener (24. Mai 2017)

Hallo, ärgert ihr euch so sehr, ein Spiel gekauft zu haben und es dann wegen Anbindung an Emails / Download-Konten nicht weiterverkaufen zu können (ach, wie vermisst man da die guten alten Disketten-Zeiten)? Jedenfalls, hier meine Top3 Fehlkäufe der letzten Zeit ... : 

1. Overwatch
Für mich eine reine Katastrophe, obwohl die Bewertungen ja ach so toll waren. Ich konnte jedenfalls für das Spiel keine Begeisterung aufbringen, die Grafik ist zu bunt, das Gameplay zu hektisch, die ganze Sache ist nicht spassig sondern nur nervig.  Ganz schnell gelöscht und vergessen. 

2. Dark Souls 3
Ich haette es wissen müssen: Ich bin Jahrgang 70 und kein guter Spieler ... eben alt und ohne Reflexe, und auch etwas ungeduldig. Dafür liebe ich bei Games Atmosphäre und das Eintauchen darin. Letzteres hat mich verführt, Dark Souls zu kaufen ... es sah so gut aus, dicht und düster und spannend. Ist es vielleicht auch, aber ich komme nicht einmal über den ersten Boss hinaus. Nach 3h oder so war es dann nicht spannend, düster und faszinierend sondern nur ätzend langweilig. 

3. The Division
Die Grafik sah so schön aus, und es lief auch gut mit 3440x1440 mit circa 70fps. Aber es war einfach nur sinnloses und uninteressantes Rumrennen, das am Anfang etwas Laune machte aber dann doch sehr abflachte. Der Rest gab dem Spiel die wenige Abwechslung bei Feinden und die "bullet sponge" Bosskaempfe. 

So, jetzt habe ich das Herz ausgeschüttet Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Und - sollte ich vielleicht einem der Spiele einen Neuversuch geben??????


----------



## Stueppi (25. Mai 2017)

eigentlich nur No Mans Sky: unendliche Weiten in denen es nichts zu tun gibt.


----------



## efdev (25. Mai 2017)

Hoegaardener schrieb:


> 2. Dark Souls 3
> Ich haette es wissen müssen: Ich bin Jahrgang 70 und kein guter Spieler ... eben alt und ohne Reflexe, und auch etwas ungeduldig. Dafür liebe ich bei Games Atmosphäre und das Eintauchen darin. Letzteres hat mich verführt, Dark Souls zu kaufen ... es sah so gut aus, dicht und düster und spannend. Ist es vielleicht auch, aber ich komme nicht einmal über den ersten Boss hinaus. Nach 3h oder so war es dann nicht spannend, düster und faszinierend sondern nur ätzend langweilig.



Dafür muss man auch nicht gut sondern eigentlich nur geduldig sein dann klappt es, die Lernkurve ist halt anfangs etwas fies aber wenn man den dreh raus hat  
(und keine Maus+Tastatur nutzen  )
Aber wenn dir die Atmosphäre gefällt probiere doch mal Dark Souls 2 finde ich ist der einfachste Teil und dennoch Top.


----------



## Nazzy (25. Mai 2017)

1. The Division - Der Funke wollte nicht überspringen, aber sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel

2. Overwatch - Kollegen haben mich scharf gemacht - und ich wurde dann bitter enttäuscht 

3. No Mans Flop  - braucht man nichts mehr zu sagen, denke ich.


----------



## Supes (25. Mai 2017)

Da ich in den letzten Monaten eigentlich keine Vollpreisspiele gekauft habe, ist es immerhin nicht ganz so ärgerlich, wenn ein Spiel dann doch nicht passt. Aber natürlich ärgerlich, weil man mit einer gewissen Vorstellung an ein Spiel geht, die dann enttäuscht wird. So im letzten Winter Sale bei mir mit Mount and Blade: Warband passiert. Hat mich schon immer interessiert. Finde die Idee, als kleiner niemand anzufangen, der dann später ganze Königreiche mit seinen Söldnern stürmt, super gut. Mag solche Spiele. Ein Kumpel hat das Game schon eine Weile und schwärmt oft davon. Also im Winter Sale für nen 10er (oder waren es 14? Jedenfalls nicht viel) mal mitgenommen. Aber die Spielmechanik hat mich dann nach sehr kurzer Zeit dazu gebracht, aufzuhören. Schade... aber da ist ja eine neuer Teil in Sicht, vielleicht wird das was.

Ach, und da fällt mir doch noch ein Vollpreisspiel der letzten Zeit ein: Shadow Warrior 2. Zum ersten Teil bin ich mehr durch Zufall gekommen, weil er bei Steam auch mal recht günstig zu haben war. Gefiel mir super gut. Also den 2er kurz nach Release gekauft. Aber das ist so ein Spiel, dem die Open World irgendwie nicht gut tut. Finde das ganze Spiel ziemlich chaotisch, was Menüs, Skills, Upgrades, etc. angeht. Viel zu viel Loot. Habe dann zwar in ein paar Guides geschaut, worauf man achten muss, aber nach drei, vier Stunden aufgegeben doch aufgegeben und New Game+ im 1er angefangen.


----------



## Hoegaardener (25. Mai 2017)

Supes schrieb:


> Shadow Warrior 2. Zum ersten Teil bin ich mehr durch Zufall gekommen, weil er bei Steam auch mal recht günstig zu haben war. Gefiel mir super gut. Also den 2er kurz nach Release gekauft. Aber das ist so ein Spiel, dem die Open World irgendwie nicht gut tut. Finde das ganze Spiel ziemlich chaotisch, was Menüs, Skills, Upgrades, etc. angeht. Viel zu viel Loot. Habe dann zwar in ein paar Guides geschaut, worauf man achten muss, aber nach drei, vier Stunden aufgegeben doch aufgegeben und New Game+ im 1er angefangen.



SW2 habe ich auch zum Vollpreis gekauft aber sogar durchgespielt. Am Anfang ging es mir wie dir, es war ziemlich chaotisch und unnötig unübersichtlich. Das Spiel machte mir erst Spass, als ich jeden Anspruch an Charakterbildung, Loot, habe fallen lassen ... Einfach den RPG Kram total ignorieren und sich durchballern, dann ist es richtig gut .


----------



## Ion (25. Mai 2017)

Na dann möchte ich auch mal:

Nachdem ich hunderte Spielstunden in Rome Total War versenkt habe, dachte ich mir, dass der zweite Teil nur noch besser sein kann und unterstützte das mit einem Blindkauf. Man was war ich blöd, denn *Total War Rome 2* ist ja wohl der größte Witz. Die Performance ist unter aller Sau und es gibt Bugs noch und nöcher. Spielspaß konnte ich da keinen entwickeln.

Der nächste Fehlkauf war, auch wenn ich es nur ungern zugebe, X Rebirth. X3 (inkl. Addons) habe ich geliebt und über 300h auf dem Konto. Was die Entwickler allerdings mit Rebirth gemacht haben ... ich möchte es gar nicht erst aussprechen, ich finde es einfach nur traurig 

Der nächste Titel zum Fremdschämen ist dann StarForge, das ich in der Alpha Edition bereits erwarb, weil es echt Potenzial hatte. In den Steam-Diskussionen wird das Spiel sogar als schlechter als No Man´s Sky betitelt. Das sagt ja wohl alles aus.


----------



## Robonator (25. Mai 2017)

Black Desert Online:
Ich kann das Spiel nicht spielen ohne Augenkrebs zu bekommen. Selbst auf Ultra ist es teils einfach hässlich, es flimmert wie verrückt und die unschärfe tut auch nicht gut. Ich hab rumprobiert in den Einstellungen wie ich wollte, aber schön und spielbar wurde es für mich einfach nicht. 

The Division:
Es war einfach nur langweilig und alles andere als es erwartet habe. Die Welt tot, es gab nur wenig zu entdecken obwohl es Ubisoft typisch komplett vollgestopft mit sammelbaren Dingen war. 

DoA 5: 
Die Luft ist einfach zu schnell raus. Hab im Sale zugeschlagen und dann doch wieder bereut. 

Dishonored 2:
Ich bekomme es einfach nicht dazu flüssig zu laufen. Auch auf niedrigen Settings ruckelt es immer wieder bzw stürzt in manchen Gebieten unter 30FPS. 
Mit dem neuen PC werd ich es nochmal ausprobieren...

Hotline Miami:
Der Stil ist cool, die Musik ist cool, aber das Gameplay ist echt nichts für mich^^ 

Und eventuell Xcom 2:
Der Grund? Ich habs bisher nur recht wenig gespielt, aber irgendwie gefallen mir die Missionen nicht so richtig. Es ist mir einfach zu viel auf Zeit. Egal welches Spiel, Zeitlimits/Rundenlimits kann ich echt nicht ab. Bei sowas fühle ich mich künstlich beschränkt. 

Konsole aber wurscht:
Armored Core For Answer:
Es läuft absolut beschissen. Teilweise ruckelt es so stark das ich kurze Standbilder bekomme, absolut unspielbar. 

Armored Core Verdict Day:
Hätte ich gewusst das die Story so flach fällt und es quasi nur einen Fokus auf MP hat, hätte ich mir das Geld sparen können. 


Ist bei mir doch nen bisschen mehr geworden das ich bereue


----------



## tandel (25. Mai 2017)

Xcom 2
Ebenfalls aufgrund der Zeitlimits. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich jeden der drei Vorgänger viele hundert Stunden gespielt hatte (UFO: Enemy Unknown, X-COM: Terror from the Deep und XCOM: Enemy Unknown)

Witcher 3
Hat bestimmt nichts mit der tatsächlichen Qualität des Spiels zu tun, aber auch hier bin ich vermutlich übersättigt:  Fallout3+DLCs, New Vegas+DLCs, Skyrim+DLCs, Fallout4+DLCs, ich habe vermutlich mehrere tausend Stunden in diese RPGs gesteckt und Witcher 3 nach Fallout4 angefangen. 
"Hole mir bitte, töte bitte, rette bitte...." Wisst ihr was? macht es doch selbst


----------



## Gimmick (25. Mai 2017)

Mass Effect - Andromeda:
Viele Bugs gehabt, oft abgestürzt, Steuerung mit automatischem in-Deckung-gehen finde ich furchtbar, Multiplayer ein einziger Schrotthaufen.

Ghost Recon - Wildlands:
Fahrzeugsteuerung furchtbar, immer wieder spawnen die selben Missionen - da kommt keine Stimung auf, Aufmerksamkeit der Gegner schwankt zwischen Adlerauge-Röntgenblick und blind + taub, Details der Grafik ist natürlich net - aber mit TAA wird mir irgendwie übel und mit SMAA/FXAA grisselts grausam, dadurch finde ich die Optik als Ganzes ziemlich kacke.

Edit: Gibt noch ein paar andere, deren Kauf ich bereue, das ist aber schon länger her.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2017)

No Man's Sky 

Das Spiel war wirklich eine Enttäuschung


Tales of Berseria

Anfangs fand ich es super, später nur noch langweilig


Homefront The Revolution

Im Sale abgestaubt. Laaaangweilig.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2017)

Spielefehlkäufe hab' ich nie getätigt.

War ein Spiel schlecht oder nicht so gut, wie erwartet, so war so oder so ich immer um eine Erfahrung reicher.


----------



## labernet (25. Mai 2017)

Glaub das einzige Spiel, bei dem ich mich ärgere, dass es so schlecht war/wurde ist The Division, sehr enttäuscht von dem Entwickler und vorallem Ubisoft.


----------



## Hoegaardener (25. Mai 2017)

tandel schrieb:


> ich habe vermutlich mehrere tausend Stunden in diese RPGs gesteckt und Witcher 3 nach Fallout4 angefangen.
> "Hole mir bitte, töte bitte, rette bitte...." Wisst ihr was? macht es doch selbst



Haha, ja das erscheint wirklich wie ein schlechtes Timing. Total overkill. Da hilft nur was schnelles spielen - DOOM! Serious Sam! Zur Erholung. Ging mir auch so: Ich wollte nach Fallout4 endlich, endlich Skyrim V zocken. Ebenfalls keine gute Entscheidung, denn wie du sagst ... macht euren Kram doch selbst. Musste bei dem Beitrag sehr lachen!


----------



## tandel (26. Mai 2017)

Ist halt schade, wenn dadurch schöne Spiele verpasst. Fallout4 und Skyrim sind aufgrund der gleichen Engine noch viel ähnlicher als z.B. Witcher,  das geht gar nicht.

Ich warte jetzt mal die E3 ab, vielleicht erfahren wir was über den Release von Elder Scrolls 6. Wenn das schon 2018 erscheint, dann werde ich Witcher 3 wohl nicht mehr angehen. 
Ich brauche so 2-3 Jahre nach Spielende solcher Mammutspiele, bis ich mich an das nächste wagen kann.

Ich bin auch in Deiner Altersklasse, da wird es zunehmend schwiergier, sich für was zu begeistern, Nicht, weil man schon so alt und erwachsen ist, sondern weil man seit Jahrzehnten bereits dabei ist und fast alles schon mehrfach gesehen hat.
Ich loote mich z.B. seit Mitte der 80er (Bard's Tale und Wasteland)  durch Quests und Dungeons, seit über 30 Jahren!


----------



## Manston (26. Mai 2017)

tandel schrieb:


> Xcom 2
> Ebenfalls aufgrund der Zeitlimits. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich jeden der drei Vorgänger viele hundert Stunden gespielt hatte (UFO: Enemy Unknown, X-COM: Terror from the Deep und XCOM: Enemy Unknown)
> 
> Witcher 3
> ...



Das ist meiner Meinung nach (und da bin ich siherlich nicht allein) wohl eins der besten Spiele aller Zeiten  aber da sieht man wie verschieden geschmäcker sind.

Meine Fehlkäufe in letzter Zeit waren klar

1. No Mans Sky der wohl größte Scheiß den ich je gesehen hab.

2. The Division, mega Potential leider nicht umgesetzt. Am Anfang echt geil die Atmosphäre und alles aber nach einer Weile einfach nur Langweilig bis auf die Boskämpfe hin und wieder.

3. Ghost Recon - Wildlands, An sich wieder kein schlechtes Game aber nach kürzester Zeit auch shcon extrem Langweilig weil es halt immer das gleiche ist


----------



## tandel (26. Mai 2017)

Manston schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach (und da bin ich siherlich nicht allein) wohl eins der besten Spiele aller Zeiten  aber da sieht man wie verschieden geschmäcker sind.



Witcher3? Da möchte ich nicht mal widersprechen, ich denke auch, dass es mir grundsätzlich gut gefallen würde.
Aber bei mir ist momentan einfach die Luft raus aus RPGs.
Zum Glück ist die Gestaltung/Grafik bei Witcher3 sehr aktuell, so dass es auch in 4-5 Jahren noch sehr ansehnlich und spielbar sein wird.


----------



## masterX244 (26. Mai 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> --SNIP--
> 
> Der nächste Titel zum Fremdschämen ist dann StarForge, das ich in der Alpha Edition bereits erwarb, weil es echt Potenzial hatte. In den Steam-Diskussionen wird das Spiel sogar als schlechter als No Man´s Sky betitelt. Das sagt ja wohl alles aus.



+1, hab den dann direkt in die "Versteckt" Kategorie in Steam strafverbannt. Zweite Strafverbannung ist an payday2 gegangen als sie die Mikrotransaktionen eingebaut haben (das kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden, reaktion: sofortige Deinstallation und Verbannung.)


----------



## NotAnExit (27. Mai 2017)

1. Mafia 3

2. Mafia 3

3. Mafia 3


----------



## azzih (27. Mai 2017)

1. The Division: An sich gute Idee, aber Spiel bis Endlevel ist mittelmässig und danach gabs irgendwie kein richtigen Content ausser Grind. Dazu das PvP total unausbalanciert und nicht spassig.

2. DA: Inquisition: Könnte ich ein ganzen Aufsatz drüber schreiben. Aber bleibt wohl einfach festzuhalten das Bioware heutzutage keine gescheiten RPGs mehr hinbekommt.

3. fällt mir grad keins ein. Vielleicht noch Dark Souls 3 was ich mir wegen der Lobeshymnen vieler Spieler geholt hab. Erstens hat das Spiel keine wirkliche Story und zweitens hasse ich es immer und immer wieder zu sterben und Abschnitte neu zu machen. Sowas motiviert mich nicht, wenn das quasi als Gamedesign vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Mai 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> 2. DA: Inquisition: Könnte ich ein ganzen Aufsatz drüber schreiben. Aber bleibt wohl einfach festzuhalten das Bioware heutzutage keine gescheiten RPGs mehr hinbekommt.
> 
> 3. fällt mir grad keins ein. Vielleicht noch Dark Souls 3 was ich mir wegen der Lobeshymnen vieler Spieler geholt hab. Erstens hat das Spiel keine wirkliche Story und zweitens hasse ich es immer und immer wieder zu sterben und Abschnitte neu zu machen. Sowas motiviert mich nicht, wenn das quasi als Gamedesign vorgesehen ist.



Oh ja, die beiden hatte ich ganz vergessen. DA war ziemlicher Mist und bei DS 3 ist es bei mir genauso, wie bei dir. Mit dem Spiel werde ich aus dem genannten Grund überhaupt nicht warm.


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Mai 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Der nächste Titel zum Fremdschämen ist dann StarForge, das ich in der Alpha Edition bereits erwarb, weil es echt Potenzial hatte. In den Steam-Diskussionen wird das Spiel sogar als schlechter als No Man´s Sky betitelt. Das sagt ja wohl alles aus.



Oh stimmt ja, dieser Titel lauert bei mir ja auch noch in der Bibliothek .... Hab ihn mal für 13 € bei nem Sale gekauft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rein von der Spielmechanik hat er mit dem an das ich mich von damaligen Anspielen erinnere und was versprochen wurd auch nichts mehr zu tun. So sieht er heute aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist einer der tausend Survival-Titel auf Steam gewesen (seit 27.01. aus dem Shop verschwunden und jetzt als freie Version runterladbar. 

Das "Spielerlebnis" wird in diesem Beitrag gut zusammengefasst: a message for new players... :: StarForge New Player Forum

Wenn man es so betrachtet, dann habe ich einige Fehlkäufe zu verzeichnen. Der Beifang bei Bundles ist nicht immer prikelnd, aber als Dokumetation wie man keine Spiele programmieren sollte immer wieder gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## masterX244 (27. Mai 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Oh stimmt ja, dieser Titel lauert bei mir ja auch noch in der Bibliothek .... Hab ihn mal für 13 € bei nem Sale gekauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gibts noch diese Steamgruppe im Angebot: Steam Community :: Group :: Remove And Refund Starforge (

Nachricht von Tante Edith: Klammerbemerkung entfernt, war klontextmäßig seltsam da ich die linkexpansion vergessen hatte, klammer hat nur mit der URL-Kurzform Sinn gemacht


----------



## usernamepleasehere (30. Mai 2017)

Wirkliche Flops hatte ich noch nie... Bin aber auch eher der Spieler der sich ein Spiel kauft und dieses dann Jahrelang spielt. Zuletzt war das GTA; Online erst auf der PS3 und dann später auf dem PC und jetzt ist es Overwatch. 
Dennoch habe ich den Kauf von Star Wars: Republic Commando bereut, habe es im Sale für 2€ gekauft und kriege es absolut nicht zum laufen... Dabei war es früher so ein tolles Spiel


----------

